# تعالوا نتريق على الرجاله شوية



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*
احلى واجمل تريقه على الرجاله



احم احم 


لامؤخذة بقى







من 1 : 4 سنين: 



يمووووووووووت فى لعب معينة(الدبابات-المسدسات_.....- ....)

يبتدى انه يثبت نفسه فى الكورة (وهو ولاااااااا يعرف عنها حاجة) 



من 4 : 8 سنين: 



فى المرحلة دى يتوهم انه لعيب كورة محترف....( يا سلام عليه ) 

يبئى فاكر نفسه عارف كل حاجة (وهو ولااااا عارف اى حاجه فى اى حاجه ) 

يفتكر نفسه كبيييييييير ويحشر نفسه فى اللى ملوش فيه 

لو اخته طلبت منه حاجة......لازم بقشيش الاول والا.....مش هيجيب حاجة ولا يعبرها 

لو سمع حاجة بتتقال فى بيتهم أو أى بيت..... طيران على بيت الجيران.......يحكى لهم على كل حاجة (يا ساتر عليهم ) 



من 8 : 14 سنة: 



يفتكر نفسه بئى شاب كبير خلاص يبتدى يهتم بأناقته 

يبتدى يتمرد على البيت والاسرة(بعد ما كان ياعينى قطة مغمضة 

خلاص فسد ) 

يتظاهر أمام أصدقائه بانه وحش ومفيش مخلوق يقدر يجبره على حاجة(ولو حد نده عليه فى ثوانى يكون عنده طياره) 



من 14 : 18 سنة: 





يحاول يثبت ذاته فى المجتمع(بالشخط وعمل المشاجرات فى الشارع على الفاضى والمليان) 

يسخر من أصدقائه المؤدبين 

يعمل فيها فلانتينو(يعاكس كل بنت معديه على الفاضى والمليان) 

يتمرد على مدرسيه(مهو كبر بئى) 

يهتم أوى بالموضة وتسريحات الشعر الجديدة ( واحد فاضى ) 



من 18 : 22 سنة: 



يسخر من أصدقائه اللذين لا يدخنون أو يسهرون أو اللى بيذاكروا......(وفاكرين انها شطارة.....والمهم يوم الامتحان مبيلائوش غير الناس اللى بيسخروا منهم دول ينقلوا منهم الامتحان) 

يحاول يعمل صداقات مع كل بنت يقابلها(لدرجة انه يتغر فى نفسه ويفتكر نفسه فلانتينو الجامعة) 



من 22 : 26 سنة: 



أمه تفضل تزن على دماغه عشان يتجوز ........مش عارفه انه هيزهق اللى هيتجوزها فى عيشتها...... 

وانه مش فالح فى حاجه لا شغل ولا جواز ولا اى حاجه ( فاشل مع مرتبه الشرف ) 



قبل الزواج: 



أول ما يشوف خطيبته يقولها واحشانى مووووووووووت........عاملة ايه؟ 

يهتم بأناقته و مظهره ويعملهم عليها يا عينى عليها ( وتنخم فيه وتفتكر انه عدل ) 



بعد الزواج ب5 : 6 سنين : 



أول ما يرجع البيت يقول لزوجته:ازيك... انا واقع من الجووووع 


يقل اهتمامه بمظهره شوية ( يبدأ يرجع لأصله ) 



بعد 10 سنين: 



أول ما يرجع البيت يقول لمراته:فيييييين الأكل....انا جعاااااااااااان ( همه ع الاكل ) 



لا يهتم بمظهره على الاطلاق......وممكن يخرج لمكان قريب مثلا:ببيجامة البيت ...... 

( كده رجع لأصله ) 



لما يوصل لسن ال60: 



يفقد أعصابه لأتفه الاسباب 

عينه تزوغ على أى بنت........ ( عايش المراهقه سيادته ) 





بعد ما يطلع على المعاش ......يحس بالفراغ  

فيبتدى يتدخل فى كل شئ لى فيه وملوش فيه.....حتى انه يتدخل بأمور الطبخ فى المنزل 



من 70:.......سنة 



الله يرحمه
​*


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اصمله عليكوا *
*وانتوا بقي اللي ملائكه*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه ملايكة ونص
فى اعتراض على كلامى


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*اه في اعترض *


*خدي دي *

*

*​


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طب هعمل موضوع عليكوا في اقرب وقت و هتشوفو


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب خد انت دى



ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*مسحت مشاركتى بعد أن تم تدارك الخطأ المطبعى *


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب هعمل موضوع عليكوا في اقرب وقت و هتشوفو



لا بقولك ايه يا كيمو
هضربك لو عملت حاجه علينا
وبعد كده احنا اصلا مش بنعمل حاجه غلط
هههههههههههه


----------



## kawasaki (16 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> طب هعمل موضوع عليكوا في اقرب وقت و هتشوفو


 

*وليه يا اند ياصاحبي *

*دا احنا نوريهم هنا :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الملافظ سعد *​



احم احم
حضرتك بتكلمنى انا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

kawasaki قال:


> *وليه يا اند ياصاحبي *
> 
> *دا احنا نوريهم هنا :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​



ههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا محدش يقدر علينا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

Sara jesus قال:


> احم احم
> حضرتك بتكلمنى انا


*مش انتى صاحبة الموضوع ؟؟؟*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بيقولوا اه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*تم تعديل المشاركة بمعرفتى بعد تصحيح خطا مطبعى 

*


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ايوان

لاحظي ان كلامك جارح ^_^​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اممممممممممممممممممم
عندك حق


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

E N D قال:


> ايوان
> 
> لاحظي ان كلامك جارح ^_^​



مالكش دعوة ياد يا كيمو بدل ماضربك


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

مليش دعوة

طب انا طالع من موضوعك خالص

الحق عليا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

لالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
استنى هنا انت رايح فين


----------



## +KiMO+ (16 سبتمبر 2013)

انا اتقمصت

انا مش زي استاذ عبود


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اكيد مش زى استاذ عبود
بس انت اخويا يعنى براحتى
وفى اخ يتقمص من اخته


----------



## androw rady (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*احم احملامؤخذة بقى الكلام ده موجه ليا انا ؟ّ! 
*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اه مانت راجل برضو
يبقى اكيد موجه ليك
هههههههههههه


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يعمل فيها فلانتينو(يعاكس كل بنت معديه على الفاضى والمليان) 


فكرتينا بايام زمان وما احلى تلك الايام
بس على فكره كان الموضوع معي بالعكس
ولا اتذكر اني غازلت فتاة يوما بل اتذكر جيدا مغازلتهن لي
وخوذي .... المشكله الاكبر لازال هذا الغزل مستمر لهذا اليوم
بالرغم من تزايد بعض الشعرات البيض على راسي

....

تم القصف ... الرجوع للقواعد بسلام


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

يسخر من أصدقائه اللذين لا يدخنون أو يسهرون أو اللى بيذاكروا......(وفاكرين انها شطارة.....والمهم يوم الامتحان مبيلائوش غير الناس اللى بيسخروا منهم دول ينقلوا منهم الامتحان) 

يا سلام على الجامعه وايامها ...ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالام
وايام الامتحان والزميلات حواليا 
في تنافس للتقرب من العبقري الذي بينهم
والبعض لغايات اخرى 
الله اعلم


...........


تم القصف .... تم الرجوع للقواعد سالمين


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

قبل الزواج: 



أول ما يشوف خطيبته يقولها واحشانى مووووووووووت........عاملة ايه؟ 

يهتم بأناقته و مظهره ويعملهم عليها يا عينى عليها ( وتنخم فيه وتفتكر انه عدل ) 

هههههههههه

قبل الزواج
للخطوبه حكايات وحكايات واهمها
عدم التأنق والسبب واضح
انا بغار ياحبيبي ....!!!!!

....

تم القصف بنجاح

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil

​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
نورت استاذ هشام


----------



## نجم المنتدى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ليلتكوا سودااااااااااااااا حد يتريق عالرجالة يانهار هو فيه الرجالة طب اصبروا


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

هههههههههههههه
اه انا بتريق على الرجاله
براحتشى
ورونى اخركم ايه


----------



## نجم المنتدى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اصبروا هعملوا اغنية شعبى وهنفخكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووا حاضر


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا احنا مفناش من اغانى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*برافو عليكى ياساية
ساية حاربى واحنا ولا نعرفك هههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ليه كده يا لايا
مش تقفى جمب اختك حبيبتك


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا معلش اصلى دخالة ع مسابقة مييس ايجيبت
هبقى احلى واحدة فى مصر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

طاب متخدينى معاكى
ههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا طبعا هتقطعى عليا هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (16 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
طيب خلاص هبقى انزل السنة الجاية


----------



## نجم المنتدى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

خفتواااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اعملوا اعتذار رسمى للرجالة وهسيبكم قبل ما اتجنن


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*لا ماهو احتمال انا هنزل الاتنين ورا بعض
اية انا مرة اخد تربيزة وافتح
وماما تاخد تربيزة وتفتح
واختى تاخد تربيزة وتفتح
هههههههههههههههههههههه
يانهار ارسوح اللى انا بقوله دا
^_^
*​


----------



## نجم المنتدى (16 سبتمبر 2013)

اية اللذاذة دى ميس ايجبت البلد مضعطش مش شوية ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## YOYO JESUS (16 سبتمبر 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لية بس ؟
*​


----------



## magdyzaky (17 سبتمبر 2013)

كلام جارح بصحيح 

راوحى الهى تقعى فى راجل يطالع عينك هههههههههههههههههههه

عشااااااااااااااااان تبطالى ترايقاااااااااااااااا   على الراجلة  ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حرام عنيك انا اصلاً مطلعين عينى
لسه هستنى حد تانى يطلع عينى


----------



## magdyzaky (17 سبتمبر 2013)

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة 

عشاااااااااااااااااان كدة بتترايقى واحنااااااااا كماااان موجعين قووووووووووى وبل اخص الشباب فهى مش ناقصة مش ناقصة ترايقة بصراحة صدقينى انا شاب من الشباب موجوع قووووووووووووووووى غير انى اغالبية الشباب زاى  كدة 
صدقينى موجعين فاالرحمة شوية  مش عوزنها تبقا من كلووووووووو  على العموم متزعليش بس بلاش ترايقة وحيات ابوكى هههههههههههههههه  انا بضحك معاكى*


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (17 سبتمبر 2013)

انا عارف انك بتهزر
ومتخافش مفيش تريقة تانى
دى كانت مرة كده مش اكتر


----------



## magdyzaky (17 سبتمبر 2013)

طيب اذا كان كدة ماااااااااااشى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (18 سبتمبر 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## +KiMO+ (20 سبتمبر 2013)

ايه ده الموضوع خلاص قفل !!!!

بتقفلوا بدري كدة ليه


----------



## بنت الانبا انطونيوس (20 سبتمبر 2013)

لو عايز نفتحه انت تؤمر
وبعد كده انت جيت متاخر


----------

